# Eine Filmempfehlung! Einer der beliebtesten Russische Filme &quot;Bruder 2&quot; wird heute gezeigt mit englishen Untertitel



## Andrej (7. Februar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich möchte euch einen der beliebtesten Filme Russlands empfehlen, der heute um 18:00 Uhr zum ersten Mal mit eglischen Untertiteln auf YouTube gezeigt wird.
Der Film heißt "Bruder" oder "Брат" auf russisch. Bei dem gezeigtem Film handelt es sich um den 2 Teil des Films.
Der Film zeigt die russische Realität der 90er Jahre, nach dem Zerfall der UdSSR. Es zeigt die Auseinandersetzungen der kriminelen Banden um Einfluß und Geld, und das über-Leben der normalen Menschen.

Bruder




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iw6cDYEd8Dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zusammenfassung des erten Teils




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wb1837rWq9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bruder 2




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R0O3jnLvBxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vielleicht werde ich sie auch mal auf deutsch Übersetzen.

Mit freundichen Grüßen 

Andrej


----------



## BojackHorseman (7. Februar 2020)

Reporte bitte Deinen Beitrag und lass ihn in diesen Bereich verschieben:

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/111

User News sollen sich um die Themen PC Games und PC Hardware drehen. Ich vermute mal die einzige Ausnahme wäre bei Filmen wohl „Gamer“ gewesen und der war ziemlicher Schrott.


----------

